# Can catalytic converters get blocked



## Papick (Sep 22, 2006)

Heres' my problem, I have a 1997 path finder with about 235,000 kms or 145,000 miles on the engine. Engine is original except for normal wear and tear parts, like timing belts, water pump, alternator etc.... engine runs very well does not take any oil.
Went to the dealer because of the check engine light went on, they discovered a bad sensor and need to replace the oxygen sensor and some box, not sure what it is. Here's the killer, they said that I need to replace the catalytic converter since it is starting to get blocked???
Can catalytic converters get blocked?? That baby will cost me over $1,300.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

The most likely possibility is from my own experience....I had a 1982 rabbit and at one time or another I hit the cat on something, curb, road debris..etc. and it dented the outer shell. It was a monolyth design...so some of the ceramic cracked and clogged the holes....

After a while it got worse and the ceramic element vibrated enough to round out he element and it managed to turn sideways in the shell and completely block the exhaust path..... I had to cut it in half to see for my self....

So..... it is possible that some of the cat is clogging the holes but not likely anything else because it burns too hot to have oil or another liquid in there....


----------



## Papick (Sep 22, 2006)

*Clogged catalytic converter.*

Ok thansk for replying, but mine did not get hit or anything like that, it's intact, the dealer tells me that based on my mileage and the sympytoms that is showing up, it is starting to clog????!!??? 
Yes the mileage is a good indication of something being old, but does that automatically mean that my arteries are getting clogged if I get to be 75 years old?
Any test I can do on my own to check that out? Any symptoms?

Anybody??



Calimoxo2 said:


> The most likely possibility is from my own experience....I had a 1982 rabbit and at one time or another I hit the cat on something, curb, road debris..etc. and it dented the outer shell. It was a monolyth design...so some of the ceramic cracked and clogged the holes....
> 
> After a while it got worse and the ceramic element vibrated enough to round out he element and it managed to turn sideways in the shell and completely block the exhaust path..... I had to cut it in half to see for my self....
> 
> So..... it is possible that some of the cat is clogging the holes but not likely anything else because it burns too hot to have oil or another liquid in there....


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

See if you can remove the exhaust before the cat opening and look in.......

I find it suspect that any oil could clog it since it gets super hot and could bake anything......


----------



## Papick (Sep 22, 2006)

Not oil , carbon maybe???


Calimoxo2 said:


> See if you can remove the exhaust before the cat opening and look in.......
> 
> I find it suspect that any oil could clog it since it gets super hot and could bake anything......


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Have you recently done any system cleaning like Seafoam?

I guess if enough carbon was knocked off it could be trapped at the opening of the cells like a filter. The cat can self destruct over time also....it is somewhat fragile..


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Catalytic converters clog up over time, yes. Anything else?

BTW, high-flow cats are not that expensive. From the dealership they are, but not if you can buy them elsewhere.


----------



## Papick (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for your input , but what is highflow cat? I am not very familiar with it.


88pathoffroad said:


> Catalytic converters clog up over time, yes. Anything else?
> 
> BTW, high-flow cats are not that expensive. From the dealership they are, but not if you can buy them elsewhere.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Here, click this link and ask Google.

Google


----------



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

If the cat gets clogged, you'll notice a significant loss of power, especially accelerating uphill or with a load.
Until you feel that, there's no great reason to replace it. The dealer was just tying to get more of your dough. That's their job, according to them. Its not a "maintenance" replacement item like spark plugs or a timing belt.
If you notice the symptoms, then, call around to muffler shops, and watch for specials. 
Its NOT truly a 1300 dollar item unless you go to a dealer, and an aftermarket cat will work just fine.


----------



## stinky (Apr 30, 2004)

If it is bad, it will be a real dog, and your exhaust pipe and or exhaust manifold will probably glow red, especially in teh dark.

BTW, I agree, they are trying to scalp you, unless you accidently put in and extra zero there...$100 for the part is more like it.


----------

